# My King Quad 750...!



## Bootlegger

Here is a picture of my King Quad 750 from a few weeks ago. Its in full trail mod now where its going to stay.  I really like those Interco Reptile Radial tires. They are great for trail riding up here in the mountains.


----------



## Polaris

looks tight man!


----------



## NMKawierider

Looks good Mark...I like the tires too!


----------



## Waddaman

Very clean nice looking bike. I like your rims too


----------



## lilbigtonka

lookin awesome mark man i wouldnt mind living up there and do trail riding my bike might stay in one piece more often and wouldnt have to wash it as much.....and i would be all about performance then lol.....im not into the whole pit racing so your bike to me looks 10 times better now then it did with locks and no floorboards....


----------



## Bootlegger

Yeah...It looks better now IMO. Trail riding in the mountains is a lot different than mud riding thats for sure. I like racing just lost interest in it this year....maybe next year. Who Knows! Were I live there is 4 huge parks around me. The furthest one is 1.5 hours away, then 50 minutes for the next, then hour and 10 minutes, then and hour. "Windrock" Coal Creek OHV is 72,000 acres, Brimstone is 42,000 acres, Pickett is about 50,000 acres and Royal Blue is just over 200,000 acres. LOTS of trail riding up here. I feel blessed about where I live. We always get around 50-60 miles per ride. I mean there is a lot of mud don't get me wrong...but a different kind of mud. Lots of steep trails, off camber, Rocky type riding.


----------



## NMKawierider

Bootlegger said:


> Yeah...It looks better now IMO. Trail riding in the mountains is a lot different than mud riding thats for sure. I like racing just lost interest in it this year....maybe next year. Who Knows! Were I live there is 4 huge parks around me. The furthest one is 1.5 hours away, then 50 minutes for the next, then hour and 10 minutes, then and hour. "Windrock" Coal Creek OHV is 72,000 acres, Brimstone is 42,000 acres, Pickett is about 50,000 acres and Royal Blue is just over 200,000 acres. LOTS of trail riding up here. I feel blessed about where I live. We always get around 50-60 miles per ride. I mean there is a lot of mud don't get me wrong...but a different kind of mud. Lots of steep trails, off camber, Rocky type riding.


My kind of riding....lucky man living so close to all that perfect trail riding.


----------



## Bootlegger

I do feel lucky after seeing some other places. I really enjoy it and work to try to keep all of it we can. I know some places parks are only like 3-5 thousand acres. I'm the founder of the Cumberland ATV Riders. Were a decent size group. We try to have trash pick ups every so often. I kinda slacked on it the last 2.5 years that I was racing...but going back at it hard this year.


----------



## fstang24

Mark really like the new setup on the king, looks good man, and yes i envy you, you have a variety of nice parks too ride at within a descent distance from you, i dont have many, the ones i do are mainly mud parks and are not well taken care of, if i want too go too a nice park i have too drive at least 4hrs...


----------



## swampthing

Wow, quite a different look for your King! looks good though. Sometimes ya just gotta get back to basics to either re-assess things or remember why ya did it in the first place. Enjoy your time off and the diversity of terrain cuz I'm sure you'll be itchin fer a pit soon enough.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good mark!


----------



## mini bogger

Bootlegger said:


> I do feel lucky after seeing some other places. I really enjoy it and work to try to keep all of it we can. I know some places parks are only like 3-5 thousand acres. I'm the founder of the Cumberland ATV Riders. Were a decent size group. We try to have trash pick ups every so often. I kinda slacked on it the last 2.5 years that I was racing...but going back at it hard this year.


if i thought 5,000 acres was small i'd be in big trouble lol. and i thought 2600 acres was a big park...


----------



## Bootlegger

swampthing said:


> Wow, quite a different look for your King! looks good though. Sometimes ya just gotta get back to basics to either re-assess things or remember why ya did it in the first place. Enjoy your time off and the diversity of terrain cuz I'm sure you'll be itchin fer a pit soon enough.


Yeah, I miss it already...lol. Just got too much other stuff going on. The price of gas is what sucks. If I had someone to ride with and split the cost it would be good. It just sucks spending $400-$500 a race when I can go trail ride all day for about $40-$50...lol.



mini bogger said:


> if i thought 5,000 acres was small i'd be in big trouble lol. and i thought 2600 acres was a big park...


I hope you didn't take that wrong. If so, I'm sorry! I didn't mean anything was wrong with the smaller parks, I hope you didn't think that is what I meant? I wasn't meaning that at all...LOL! I know a lot of the smaller parks that size are more of a Mud type riding park, or atleast from what I have seen. If so, I'm sure there is a ton of mud riding on that size. If the parks around here was that size we'd be done riding in a few hours. 

Not sure where you live, but if your ever up this way let me know. Maybe we can ride. We can ride anywhere from 40 miles to 100 miles a day depending on how rough the trails are and where we go.


----------



## wyo58

It looks great boot !!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah we have a 800 acre park and we gotta be happy with it lol......but it is mud riding not fast pace trails


----------



## J2!

Looks great boot !! But you KNOW I like them better in RACE trim. LOL Maybe the BamaBoggers can get up there and ride with ya some time this summer !!


----------



## brute for mud

looks nice


----------



## Bootlegger

J2! said:


> Looks great boot !! But you KNOW I like them better in RACE trim. LOL Maybe the BamaBoggers can get up there and ride with ya some time this summer !!


I have my 28" Silverbacks and Aluminum Crushloks for sale...if anyone wants them down your way. I'm not going to ship cause of the shipping costs....but I'll make them a great deal.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

Whats better a king quad 750 or a brute 750?


----------



## jctgumby

All i ride is Kawi said:


> Whats better a king quad 750 or a brute 750?


 
Not a fair question. They two different animals. The KQ is a great machine and is very powerful for a single cylinder machine. But it can't match the torque of a V-twin. I love my Brute and it is an absolute stump puller. But I like the KQ's too.


----------



## NMKawierider

All i ride is Kawi said:


> Whats better a king quad 750 or a brute 750?


Well, that's subjective IMO. Kinda depends on what's important to you in a quad I suppose. Both are great quads with both strong and...not so strong... points...and not necessarily in the same areas.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

jctgumby said:


> Not a fair question. They two different animals. The KQ is a great machine and is very powerful for a single cylinder machine. But it can't match the torque of a V-twin. I love my Brute and it is an absolute stump puller. But I like the KQ's too.


 Well there both 750s lol


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

nmkawierider said:


> Well, that's subjective IMO. Kinda depends on what's important to you in a quad I suppose. Both are great quads with both strong and...not so strong... points...and not necessarily in the same areas.


 Well which would win in a tug of war? Stock vs Stock


----------



## jctgumby

All i ride is Kawi said:


> Well which would win in a tug of war? Stock vs Stock


 
It would all simply come down to traction. The Brute is gonna have a lot more bottom end torque and both are pretty well matched on top end power. Which ever got the better traction is gonna out pull the other. As far as a straight drag race I would put money on the Brute just for the bottom end torque getting off the line faster and pulling harder throughout the bottom end of the power band. Like I said earlier it is V-Twin vs. Single Cylinder. V-Twins are absolute torque monsters.


----------



## NMKawierider

jctgumby said:


> It would all simply come down to traction. The Brute is gonna have a lot more bottom end torque and both are pretty well matched on top end power. Which ever got the better traction is gonna out pull the other. As far as a straight drag race I would put money on the Brute just for the bottom end torque getting off the line faster and pulling harder throughout the bottom end of the power band. Like I said earlier it is V-Twin vs. Single Cylinder. V-Twins are absolute torque monsters.


:agreed: 100% . And I have 1st hand knowledge cause my best friend owns a new 750 KQ.


----------

